# Cripes listen to this rc mustang.



## Torch (Jan 18, 2017)

This Rc Mustang Hits 190 Mph--Sounds Almost Beastly

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## mikewint (Jan 18, 2017)

Amazing to say the very least


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2017)

Cool!


----------

